

The Average Successful Startup Raises $25.3 Million, Sells For $196.8 Million - ajhit406
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/03/crunchbaseexits/

======
ajhit406
I'm not going to spend the time going through all of the data but my gut tells
me that this is horribly misleading.

What constitutes "success" in this model? Why does a chrome search on "median"
return no results?

Bleck...I still don't know why I keep reading TC.

~~~
joshu
Presumably, success is companies with a positive return.

Which is, of course, an inane thing to take the averages for. Survivorship
bias means the answer is useless.

The average height of people over 6' is 6'8". Um, ok?

